# My latest sticks.



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Here is a few pictures of some of my latest sticks. Two are Poplar, and two are Hickory.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking grips. I like the inlaid compass too.


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Like the compass as well ! :thumbsu:


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

These look like very practical hiking sticks Big-O. I have done two compass inlays before, one I still have to finish and one went onto a short walking stick and after using it for a while I realised it looked "wrong" it just didn't look right somehow. Having said that, the compass's on your staffs look the part. Well done on some fine work sir! N. :goodjob:


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice! Love that twisty!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice sticks job well done!!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice work, nice wrappings, and the compasses are a good idea. Good to see your work.


----------



## krao (Jun 1, 2016)

I suppose the left-most stick in the first picture is hickory? I really like the look you got going there. I usually find hickory sticks all sanded and smoothed out. I am currently working on a hickory stick and I am thinking of giving it a natural look too. I havea couple of questions to ask --


did you sand it at all to smooth out the wavy grain a little bit?
what finish did you use? I have a bottle of tung oil that I was hoping to use 
Thanks and great job


----------



## Big-O (Apr 6, 2016)

krao said:


> I suppose the left-most stick in the first picture is hickory? I really like the look you got going there. I usually find hickory sticks all sanded and smoothed out. I am currently working on a hickory stick and I am thinking of giving it a natural look too. I havea couple of questions to ask --
> 
> 
> did you sand it at all to smooth out the wavy grain a little bit?
> ...


Yes the stick is hickory. I sanded smooth and used walnut stain to bring out the grain. Then 3 coats of semigloss polyurethane. after the first and second coat of urethane I used 000 steel wool to sand the raised hairs. Makes for a glass like finish.


----------



## krao (Jun 1, 2016)

Great job - by looking at the picture, one could never say that you had sanded it all the way down! Going to use this as a reference for my hickory hiking staff! Thanks!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nic set of sticks, grips look good.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

fortunatly i dont have much sanding to do with hazel shanks

I hate sanding just coat the hazel with danish oil


----------

